# Titan 740ix fluid pulses not a stream



## tiver01 (Sep 19, 2013)

We have a Titan 740ix and we have cleaned it thoroughly and changed all the filters. instead of a steady stream of fluid it pulses. It also appears to have low pressure. Any ideas on what the problem _might_ be and how to repair it?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Could potentially be a couple things. If its low pressure, that's most likely the pressure sensor. Sporadic "pulsing" or pressure fluctuations, almost like a misfire could be a damaged ball or seat. Depending if its on the up or down stroke would indicate which one. Also could be worn packings causing the pressure fluctuations, but check the balls and seats first.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

as Andy said. if your piston continually moves lower the pressure control until the piston barely moves and watch what way if drifts. if it drifts down you have an intake seat or ball issue ( in the foot valve) problem and if it drifts up you have an outlet seat or ball issue ( piston ball). If all of that is ok you may have a transducer issue


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> as Andy said. if your piston continually moves lower the pressure control until the piston barely moves and watch what way if drifts. if it drifts down you have an intake seat or ball issue ( in the foot valve) problem and if it drifts up you have an outlet seat or ball issue ( piston ball). If all of that is ok you may have a transducer issue


Glad to see you are up and running again. How is the recovery going?


----------

